# My dog passed away May 6th 2022



## MyGSDCHE (8 mo ago)

I write this posts with a very heavy heart. On the morning our May 6th or German Sheperd Passed away. I’m looking for answers. If anyone can provide further insight to how or what took his life I would greatly appreciate it. The night before he threw up. The color was like a dark green brown color and had bits of what appeared to be strands of grass. We let him outside, he had some water and nothing out of the norm. He has thrown up before. My son then took him out again when he appeared to be gagging and he started eating grass and proceeded to throw it up. I stayed in the living room with him just to make sure he was okay. He had eaten that morning and we kept water in his bowl. He layed down and around 130am I noticed he was kicking the couch a little and it appeared he was having a dream/nightmare. He was breathing and nothing we weren’t use to. He had been known at times to throw up. We had just went to the vet about a month ago to check on a skin condition he had were his tummy had turned black and dry. The vet did a thyroid test and it came out negative. They blamed it on allergies but ruled out anything wrong with his thyroid. My son around 720am came down and found him passed him with his eyes open and a small pool of blood around his face coming out of his mouth and very little out of his nose. Complete devastation. We are dealing with this sudden loss. He was about 9 years old. I just want to know what could have been the cause of his death. The allergies was an issue. We had to have surgery on each of his ears due to getting hematoma’s. (Blood sacs).

He was fine the entire day until the evening of the 5th and on the morning of the 6th he was gone. Was it heart failure or poison? I appreciate any feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mewhoshops (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Have you talked with your vet about all that you noticed that day?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The three most common causes of sudden death in German shepherds are heart arrhythmias, (not heart failure - that doesn't happen suddenly, and you would notice symptoms like shortness of breath) hemangiosarcoma, a cancer that affects the blood vessels and causes sudden internal bleeding, and bloat.

Given there was some blood around his face, I think it might have been hemangiosarcoma. A heart arrhythmia would not cause bleeding, and the dog is generally in noticeable distress with bloat. But without an autopsy, it is impossible to know for sure.

I am very sorry for your loss. It's hard enough when you are expecting them to pass away, or they have to be euthanized due to the various problems that come with old age.

The only one of these three thing than can be helped by veterinary intervention is bloat, but early intervention is vital. Please familiarize yourself with the symptoms, as it's quite common in GSDs and other large dogs with narrow chests!






Bloat in Dogs | PetMD


Dr. Katie Grzyb discusses what causes bloat in dogs, including symptoms and common underlying conditions. She also discusses how to manage bloat with medication and when surgery is necessary.



www.petmd.com


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So sorry for your sudden loss! It's always hard, but when it's so unexpected like that it's truly a shock!

His throwing up and then eating grass and throwing up again suggests a GI/stomach issue. To me it sounds more like poison of some sort than a heart issue, but I'm not a Vet. In any event, again, heartfelt condolences!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. My guesses would be hemangiosarcoma or poison. It's sad. I am sure you loved him very much, and it being so unexpected, that is so hard.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine something so sudden like this. The most important thing is that he was so loved. May he rest in peace. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Poison is a possibility, as rat poison is an anticoagulant which causes bleeding, but how would he have gotten into it? Is he allowed to run free? Could someone have thrown something over the fence?


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I don’t have anything to say about how he passed, but I’m truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to him and you. We all know how tough it is to have to part with your buddy.


----------



## MicheleM (8 mo ago)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I just lost mine last night. Vomiting is not uncommon close to death. My sweet boy did the same. Not sure it tells you why they died. It sounds like you did everything you could for him.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm very sorry.


----------

